# I D help



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

NO1

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/292 ... d9.jpg?v=0

NO2

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3176/290 ... bf.jpg?v=0

NO3

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3070/290 ... 34.jpg?v=0

NO4

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3204/291 ... 11.jpg?v=0

NO5

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3234/280 ... b3.jpg?v=0


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Id say number 2 looks like Psuedotropheus crabro. The rest I havent a clue.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

no1, no clue, maybe a snow white socofoli
no2, looks like a pseudo. jewel spot
no3, cynotilapia white top
no4, not a malawi cichlid, its from lake victoria and im no good with victoria names
no5 looks like a young male peacock or hap of some sort.

hope this helps a little, hopefully someone can confirm too.


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> no1, no clue, maybe a snow white socofoli
> no2, looks like a pseudo. jewel spot
> no3, cynotilapia white top
> no4, not a malawi cichlid, its from lake victoria and im no good with victoria names
> ...


Psuedotropheus crabro= they are all yellow on the web are your sure only mine is blue and black


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

the NO1 has blue stripes


----------



## frankeyser (Jul 29, 2008)

billijaywest said:


> BurgerKing said:
> 
> 
> > no1, no clue, maybe a snow white socofoli
> ...


I am agreeing with burger king with hsi choices. he does not say anything about a crabro... he said jewel spot. I thought maybe mosobo deep. your pics are not the best so it is hard to tell.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

billijaywest said:


> BurgerKing said:
> 
> 
> > no1, no clue, maybe a snow white socofoli
> ...


I thought it looked like a crabro, I have one that has the same markings as yours. On this site they yellow and brown. Yours you say is blue and black?


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

4 looks like a zebra obliquidens (astatotilapia latifasciata).
5 is a female copadichromis borleyi.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Number 2 Could be a "crabro blue". the markings in your pic look awfully similiar the crabro.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I think NO 1. could possibly be an elongatus-type, but don't quote me.

Could we get another pic of NO 2.?


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

#1 looks more like a labidochromis type (probably an l. chisumulae), but without clearly seeing its fins it's hard to tell for sure.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

ibr3ak said:


> 4 looks like a zebra obliquidens (astatotilapia latifasciata).
> 5 is a female copadichromis borleyi.


I second that, not sure on the others though


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

5 sure looks like Copadichromis borleyi except the stripes. Not seen young borleyi with stripes. Can they have them?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

ibr3ak said:


> #1 looks more like a labidochromis type (probably an l. chisumulae), but without clearly seeing its fins it's hard to tell for sure.


yes, you are on the right track with #1

#2 have no clue except Mbuna

#3 Kingsizei

#5 Borleyi hybrid? weird.


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

> #3 Kingsizeiquote]
> 
> and its definatley not a Cynotilapia white top


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

> I thought it looked like a crabro, I have one that has the same markings as yours. On this site they yellow and brown. Yours you say is blue and black?


yeah blue and black markings and i would say he is nearlly full grown he is big[/quote]


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

Timkat4867 said:


> Number 2 Could be a "crabro blue". the markings in your pic look awfully similiar the crabro.


you saying it is a bumble bee cichlid, *** loads of yellow with black striped of them

will they breed and at what size


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

ibr3ak said:


> #1 looks more like a labidochromis type (probably an l. chisumulae), but without clearly seeing its fins it's hard to tell for sure.


it has teeth like things really visable on its face

it has blue whithe fins


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Try to take another, clearer picture of 1 and 2.


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

ibr3ak said:


> Try to take another, clearer picture of 1 and 2.


*** chucked my camra lead in the bin and am left with my phone which is a bugger to try and get a clear shot when they swim around like nutters that they do but i will try of course


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

found this this is what it look like excactly

what can i breed it with


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is a crabro.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

You should breed it with some female crabro, if its a male.


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

Timkat4867 said:


> You should breed it with some female crabro, if its a male.


how do i tell if it is male or female


----------

